# Caption Contest III



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This is interesting...


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Man, our economy really sucks.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

"Hey Fred, You forgot to put on your OSHA approved safety harness!"


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Low budget, high risk operation we have here


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

Shoot, I forgot the screw driver


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

"Hey Guys, I got a Bright Idea!!!....."


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Tran! The bulb is okay! Is the switch on?


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Are sure this is how Kfarm ECIL said to do this?


----------

